# Mi'ar place sa intalnesc



## mikasa_90

Mi'ar place sa intalnesc o fire sensibila,romantica, shi vesela cu mine= I really like to meet a sensitive, romantic character, and happy with me


I don't understand the costruction of mi'ar place= maybe is :iace a me-mi piace (= nel senso che viene rafforzato)


grazie 

poop


----------



## cosmin

It is written "Mi-ar" not "Mi'ar" and it is the conditional Present.
Mi-ar place... = I would like...


----------



## mikasa_90

Mi'ar okay mersi mult


----------



## CriHart

Hi mikasa, the correct form is mi-ar plăcea and not mi-ar place. Check this out.

Have a nice day!
Bacio


----------



## mikasa_90

My question about that is :''Why Romanian people say it?''

Becouse they speak in dialects?


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> My question about that is :''Why Romanian people say it?''
> 
> Becouse they speak in dialects?



boh...
they say *mi-ar place* instead of *mi-ar placea* just because they have poor grammar knowledges I think
or maybe it is something else ...A dialect for sure is not the reason.


----------

